# Done Please Give Me A Grade ! A-b-c-d-f



## mpis (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Worked long and hard on this somewhat type county cabinet for my wife. The cabinet is made from red oak, and purple heart. 

This is the first cabinet that I have made and without any 45 deg clamps which would have been very helpful. 

Please give me a grade..

A
B
C
D
F

Thank you all
Jody


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What grade would you give yourself? I'll bet you're biased. :smile:

I'll give ya an "A". I like the cabinet, and the door design is very interesting. You might get more response in the "Project Showcase" section.

Don't forget to load the pictures in your "My Gallery".


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll give ya an A too. The only thing that catches my eye that doesn't look the best is the door on the bottom left has darker wood for the panel than the rest. Other than that it's a class act. Very few will ever notice the darker wood.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice work. I like it. I like the purpleheart with the oak also. Never have done that combination but good to know it goes well together.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think you did a great job Jody. UM~ A-, just b/c the one door. But hey, if you and your wife like it than it's an A+..


----------



## smontanye (Jul 26, 2007)

give ya a A also, like others have said the only thing that catches the eye is that lower panel. But i know i would of done the same thing. Did you notice it as you were building it?


----------



## woodchip7 (Mar 18, 2008)

A Absolutely
B Beautiful
C Couldn't have
D Done a
F Finer Job

Now that's sawdust formed into a decent looking piece of furniture


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I like it. I'd give you an A for the design, A for craftsmanship, and a B for wood selection. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm gonna give you an A also....it's a good sized project , and you finished it. Proportion looks good, also. If you made this for your wife...I'll add a + to the A. 

Michael


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

A+ from my shop, too...Great job! More importantly, what grade does the war department give you?

regards,
smitty


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice work mpis.
I'd give you an A++. I also agree with woodchip7.

Gerry


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice job!! The acent Purple Heart at the top and bottom is nice but it moves the eye from top directly to bottom... the purple heart splines in the doors are good ...I had to look for them. When I build a piece...I try to have the eye focus on the whole piecs first... then explore. But really it`s a nice cabinet! What`s the inside like? Can`t give a grade until I see the inside.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very sharp!. First thing that caught my eye right off the bat was the door. I still give it an A. I know you just wanted a grade but how about some food for thought. I like contrast in a project myself wherever possible. 

So instead of not using those boards with the more pronounced flat grain at all, next time instead of bookmatching them together, you could use one on the far left side of the left door, and the other on the far right side of the right door. They would still stand out but they would be balanced. Feng Shui - Ying Yang - all that gas ya know. 

Just an idea. It's a real nice piece and deserves to be in the gallery with all the other great stuff you guys make. I'm gonna move it there where it belongs. :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

A

nice work.

simply yet stately


----------



## rick4u2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

A+

Very nice work!


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

do you really need to ask? 
alright, i'll give you an 'A' too 
love the splines in the doors. love the contrast of oak and purpleheart. great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

A+ just for the splines in the doors! They're beautiful!!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Very very nice - and A+ for sure


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm torn between giving you a B-eautiful or an F-abulous. If you must revert back to the school grades then I give you an A+


----------

